
Show HN: Out of the box like/clap buttons for static websites - souljuse
https://lyket.dev/
======
XCSme
> Lyket is integrated with Google reCAPTCHA V3 to provide protection against
> malitious use, while never interrupting your users.

This means that if you integrate the button on your site, you not only
integrate the 3rd party script itself, but you also add Google scripts to your
site.

------
steffoz
Awesome! Seems very easy to add to Next.js/Gatsby websites.

Btw you can migrate from Medium to Jamstack with this Stackbit tool:
[https://www.stackbit.com/medium/](https://www.stackbit.com/medium/)

Seems like a great combo!

~~~
souljuse
Wow! That is great, thanks!

------
souljuse
Hi there HN! I created this simple tool to make a static web -like a landing
page, a blog etc.- more interactive, while getting "real" user feedback. I
appreciate any feedback! :D

~~~
linkpuff
Hello! Just checked it out, and I really liked it. I might consider adding it
to my toolset. Meanwhile I noticed that on mobile, when you click a button
twice(to take away the like/dislike), the button still behaves as if it is
still clicked, taking a bit to update to its regular "unclicked" state. Is it
a bug or a feature?

~~~
souljuse
Thanks for you feedback! Aand I think you found a bug. Thanks also for that :D

